# Valentia Pavillion



## Bee4 (3 mo ago)

Can anyone help???? I need a new control panel for my Valentia Pavillion home theatre seat / chair. The controls are integrated in the cup holder This model chair is discontinued so the company no longer services them so I’d probably need an after market part. Any help would be appreciated!


----------

